# What size frame for 5'1" rider?



## crawdad (Nov 19, 2006)

Another husband here looking for sizing info...

My wife is 5'1" with a 30" inseam, and I was hoping for suggestions on roughly what size frame I should be considering. My options are a 45, 47, or 49 Salsa Casseroll.

Thanks in advance to whomever chimes-in.

K


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Your problem is that it could be any of them. First rule would be to find something with an inch or more between her crotch and the top horizontal tube when she would straddle the bike in front of the seat (as if she would be coming to a stop). Then you got to make sure she can comfortably reach the handle bars/shifters.

I would suggest that you go to a couple LBS and have her try out the various bikes that you have in mind. One bike does not fit all, and if you buy the wrong size she will be uncomfortable on the bike, Then she will not use it, then you will sell it on craigs list or ebay for half its worth.

I will throw this in the pot too! There is a WSD version of bikes (Womens Specific design), the bike are more compact for the shorter arms on a women, some also have short handled shifters and most have a saddle designed for women. Most are triples (three crank rings) and I am not an advocate of triples because of the extra shifting. (just to many gears).

I hope that helps


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

crawdad said:


> Another husband here looking for sizing info...
> 
> My wife is 5'1" with a 30" inseam, and I was hoping for suggestions on roughly what size frame I should be considering. My options are a 45, 47, or 49 Salsa Casseroll.
> 
> ...


With a 30 inch inseam a 47 or 49 would be your best bet. She will likely need a bike that will have a short TT and a short stem. I would look in to Women's Specific models. Good luck.


----------

